# What's wrong with my developing tad?



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

Not sure if this is the right place for this.
This tadpole doesn't seem to be developing right. Any ideas? It looks like he's got an air bubble. Should I euthenize this one? (the one on the right)


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I can't say because I have absolutely no experience. I only posted because I wanted to know what kind of tad these were.


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

They are turquoise and bronze auratus.


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

it happens...just abnormal development. it will most likely die before hatching. to get some of those occasionally is no huge deal. if you see a lot of abnormal tads plus many bad eggs then maybe look into helping the breeding pair with additional supplements and feedings.


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you. 
I have 23 eggs/tadpoles from this pair and this is the first time I've seen one do this so is that a pretty good average? I suppliment the parents with calcium and vitamin powder on alternating days. Your help is really appreciated.


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

this can happen occasionlly and is nothing to be alarmed about.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

i usually get these either at the end of a breeding stretch from my thumbs or when they are just starting to breed. occasionally they'll hatch, but i haven't had any live longer than 5 days


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

I am going on 2 weeks with one tad that had the same problem.... I just gave him 2 more days till i popped him and hes doing very well.. even lost the bubble..


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

froglet said:


> I am going on 2 weeks with one tad that had the same problem.... I just gave him 2 more days till i popped him and hes doing very well.. even lost the bubble..


What do you mean you popped him? I'm not sure I understand. Do you mean the egg?


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

When i egg sit i pop the eggs when i think the tads are ready to come out :lol: ... I gave the one with the sac as much time as i could ( where he almost came out himself )... then i popped him and hes still alive.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I've had this happen alot with my Tincs in the past and some make it and some don't. There have been a few times where after the tad has hatched the sack has gone away, but it's been so long that I can't remember if the tad lived or not.


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

froglet,
Hmm, I don't think I'm experienced enough to be comfortable popping eggs. I'll let them come out on thier own. So far so good.

defaced,
Thanks. I have another clutch now that don't seem to be developing normally either. One has died already. But clutches since then seem ok. Wierd stuff. If it just happens from time to time, I won't worry about it. I hoping it wasn't something genetic. 

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I think its just the pair "working out the kinks". I've had this happened, as mentioned before, with new breeders, or with seasonal breeders near the end of their breeding season (burned out a bit). That's usually when I get funky eggs, funky tads, and stuff like that.

I wouldn't euthenize the tadpole, see if it hatches, and if it does, let it doe its own thing. If it survives, awesome! If it doesn't, it will be valued nutrients for its siblings (assuming its housed with them).

I personally don't like euthenizing, but rather letting nature take its course... if the animal survives, even if its funky, I'll give it a home. If it dies as a tad, it was never meant to be, and is valued munchies for its siblings (and I've noticed increase in size and health of tads who've munched on tads that didn't make it, sounds horrid but that's nature), and if it dies as a froglet, I did my best


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

KeroKero said:


> I personally don't like euthenizing, but rather letting nature take its course... if the animal survives, even if its funky, I'll give it a home. If it dies as a tad, it was never meant to be, and is valued munchies for its siblings (and I've noticed increase in size and health of tads who've munched on tads that didn't make it, sounds horrid but that's nature), and if it dies as a froglet, I did my best


Thanks kerokero,
This is what I would prefer as well. If it makes it, great. If not, then so be it. I'll give it every chance but figure nature will weed out the weak ones. I feel better about that now that I know it's not so uncommon. They have been laying alot since I got them and really would love for them to take a break so maybe this is a slow down for them. Any way I can encourage them to take a break?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Slow your mistings and lessen food, or seperate them. When inducing a dry spell, I'll feed once a week and mist once every two. This should be a slow, gradual process until they stop laying, and during the whole process you have to read your frogs to see if they're having problems. If at any point they seem to have problems take apporpiate measures.


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks defaced. I think maybe I'll seperate them for awhile.


----------

